# Designing my Site



## morydd (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm planning on going digital before Christmas, so I'm thinking I need to come up with a good way to display the ridiculous number of pictures I'm about to start taking. 

I'm not so much interested in help choosing software (I've tried about 2 dozen apps, can't say I've found one that was just what I wanted. I'm too picky) So I'm probably going to roll my own. I'm looking for some advice about layout and functionality though...

(For the time being) I'm not planning on selling prints or anything like that, I may put some up at wallpaper resolution though. Most will probably also be CC licensed, so I'm not terribly concerned with people stealing my images.

What do you like to see when you visit a personal photography site? What sizes of thumbnails? Square? Whole image thumbs? Crop to an interesting section thumbs? What sizes of "large" display? What kind of information do you want regarding the photo? Full exif? Just a title? How do you like to navigate? and how do you like "albums" arranged? What kind of feedback would you like to be able to leave?

Any thoughts are appreciated.


----------

